# would this grooming table be big wenough for a standard poodle?



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello,

I was looking at this grooming table: 
https://www.renspets.com/portable-ringside-grooming-table

It is 23.5 x 17.5". Would this be big enough to groom Meek, my standard poodle? 

I have been using an old kitchen table and I would love something like this with an arm, that is foldable.

I couldn't find any review online... I'll keep looking for them tho


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a similar size table for my toys








just for reference this is Beatrice she is 8.5 lbs and 10" tall, I think the table would be a bit small for a standard.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I see Renspets also has a 30" table, I would get that one. Mine is 36", but is sized for Giant Schnauzers.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

To small. I have a 24 x 36 and wish I had the room for the 48". Mine has duty wheels on it so I can use it to haul all my crates and supplies at dog shows and have my grooming table to boot!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Mine is 36". I wish that I had the room for an adjustable height (well, the money too) as it is sometimes tiring to hold my arm in the air while drying my tall boy. He is 27", 3" taller than his parents so I wasn't expecting the reach.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't know if you know this or not, but I own a grooming Distributor company. I have 15 years experience grooming and own two standards. I can help you select a table. We also offer free shipping in Canada on all orders over$100. The pics don't include my adjustable height grooming tables or aluminum competition ones. My favorite for at home grooming is the space saver as it mounts to a wall. https://www.canadiangroomingdistributor.com/collections/grooming-tables









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I just had a look okay the table you listed and no. It's 23.5" deep and the 17.5 is the width. Here's my full grown 26" at withers boy (52lbs) so the green topped table is an electric table that rolls and goes down low it's 24*47" wide, then the" lazy Susan" style is 23.5" across so that shows you the 17.5 of your other one is too small. Then the last pics area the new smaller size airlift table. Rotates, 18.5" x29.5" wide. It comes in a bigger size that I'm out of.. the lightest is the ultra light weight aluminum ones. I'm sold out of large. https://www.canadiangroomingdistrib...oducts/ultra-light-portable-competition-table






























Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

As others have said, no. That table is less than two feet by two feet. 

I recommend this table that I bought on amazon for less than $100 and love it: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DX3ZU2O/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Its 42 inches long and my large male can stack nicely on the table while I'm grooming him. It folds up very small and is easy to store. It is lightweight enough that I can move it around easily. Also, it comes with an arm included. Furthermore, it is VERY sturdy.

**They also have a 48 inch table for 50 cents more, but I didn't need a table that big.


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

Sorry for the double post--computer mishap!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

RylieJames said:


> As others have said, no. That table is less than two feet by two feet.
> 
> I recommend this table that I bought on amazon for less than $100 and love it: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DX3ZU2O/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


I'm assuming since they mentioned rens they are in Canada, which the table you posted doesn't ship to Canada. Most of those online sources do not ship to Canada..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes, Tifamaroo is in Canada. 

That one doesn't ship from .com, but is available on the Amazon.ca site - cost is of course more at about $145


----------

